# Lost vape ub pro rba deck



## yaasir (27/9/21)

Hello all!
Do any of you guys know where I can get my hands on the lost vape ub pro rba deck?
I'm not looking for the boost deck that sirvape sells but the ub pro rba.

Please let me know if there is stock in SA.
appreciating any assistance.

Thank you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yaasir (28/9/21)

Sometimes searching on Google and clicking on the shopping tab doesn't always display all the information. So I do the normal search too, looking at all the local online stores in SA. But I still haven't come across a vendor that sells it here. Could I be missing a couple of good local online stores? My next bet is Ali express, but we all know I'm gonna wait forever and a day before its in my hands... and that's if I'm lucky 
Please help guys. I know there's one of you thats sitting with great info.


----------



## Stew (4/12/21)

Also keen on getting one.


----------



## adriaanh (11/12/21)

yaasir said:


> Sometimes searching on Google and clicking on the shopping tab doesn't always display all the information. So I do the normal search too, looking at all the local online stores in SA. But I still haven't come across a vendor that sells it here. Could I be missing a couple of good local online stores? My next bet is Ali express, but we all know I'm gonna wait forever and a day before its in my hands... and that's if I'm lucky
> Please help guys. I know there's one of you thats sitting with great info.


https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/lost-vape-ub-pro-pod-tank-rba-deck/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

